# Another multiple sub question



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

When the Shack announced the SVS contest, I really had visions that if I won the sub I would buy a second one and put one in each front corner of the room. However when SVS indicated the possibility of a dual driver Ultra, I started to have second thoughts. I understand the procedure for finding the best sub location and I understand that multiple subs can be a bit trickier to setup but since my options for placing a second sub is very limited, I was just going to put each single driver sub in the front corners as previously stated. My question is, could two subs placed in the front corners be better than a dual driver sub in one corner? My concern is that the room is fairly symetrical and it's probably not the best way to set up dual subs.

:scratchhead:

I know that there are many people on this forum who use multiple subs and I would like to get their thoughts. Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Every room is different on how subs sound, but for me the two front corners of the room was the worst place for them. The advantage of 2 subs is the increased options you'll have in finding the right place for them. It was no more trickier for me to set 2 subs up then it was for one.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Mike. Did you calibrate the system with both subs at once or one at a time?

Bob


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> ... Did you calibrate the system with both subs at once or one at a time? Bob


I have two small subs Velo VRP 1000 and Infinity TSS 750 Sub ... VRP is in the front right corner and the TSS is inside my riser (about 2' - 3' from left corner) :yes::yes:

When I calibrate the speakers, I always calibrate one at a time, and then measure the SPL together ...usually I get a reading 5-7 db higher when playing together ...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bob_99 said:


> Thanks Mike. Did you calibrate the system with both subs at once or one at a time?
> 
> Bob


I haven't yet. I'll be finishing up and adding 2 more subs in the next couple of weeks, at which time I'll do a calibration.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

When you equalize them... it will probably be much easier to equalize them all together. I have three and when I measure the response, I measure all three... when I adjust and filter with the BFD... all subs are filtered the same. 

My room is 11.5' wide x 19.5' deep and I have symmetrical front corners. I get the same response with one sub in the front corner as I do with one in each front corner. No change at all. I had a huge trough in my response and no matter where I moved the subs in the front half of the room, nothing improved. It was not until I moved one of them to the rear and left one in the front that I measured a really good response that almost did not need equalizing. That's what gave me the idea to place both of my SVS subs in the front corners and build a separate sub for the back wall. Now my response is very good and I could really survive without any equalization, although I still level it out smooth.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Sonnie has a good point here: if you're going for more than one sub then, in order to get the best frequency response, you may have to place one of them in a location which may seem odd at first.

It's very difficult to predict where you will have to place your subs. I have heard calibrated setups with several subs (SVS Plus/2 for instance) in large rooms that sounded incredibly good, impossible to locate the subs and the sound was terrific. When we tried to calibrate the same system (in the same room) with only one of them then we could hear that we were missing something and locating the sub was easy.

So if you have the money then go for two :T In my opinion, its better to have two relatively smaller subs than a huge one.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

first of all, you need real time measurements ... either REW or SMS-1.

then as much as possible, try to locate them at equal distances to you so when you set the distance on your receiver, all of them will be in sync. phase is a tricky thing, you definitely need REW for this.

I would think finding the right location should be done one at a time if possible. but, equalize them all at the same time.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the responses. They pretty much confirm my thoughts about really finding the optimal spot for the second sub rather than just putting it in the other corner. I'll have to double check my layout to see if I can find another spot to place a sub and then convince my wife why there's a second huge box sitting in the room. I have a feeling though that I may end up with just one unit. Maybe it's time to reconsider the IB project again.

Thanks again and an enjoyable holiday to all.

Bob


----------

